# Unwanted Furniture



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
If we were to buy a place in Camposol, can anyone tell us what is the procedure if we were to want to get rid of any existing furniture that may come with the property.

For new modern furniture, I know there is an Ikea in Murcia. But is there any other stores for things like be Mattresses if we got rid of some.


Thanks Neil


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

If you left it by the bins, it would be gone within half an hour!

Better still, see if your local charity shop can take it.


If all else fails, then there is always the ECO park or pick-up by the town hall.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Neil. There's a Spanish store that I really like here in Malaga called Conforama. I bought a really nice office chair from them. The service was excellent. There are lots of stores throughout Spain. Perhaps there is one close to you? 

Sofás, colchones, muebles, decoración y electrodomésticos – Conforama


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you. I appreciate your help. I will look into the store

Thanks
Neil


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Buy and sell facebook groups for the area would see it gone asap.
Put "Free, buyer collects" and watch them fall over each other.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> If we were to buy a place in Camposol, can anyone tell us what is the procedure if we were to want to get rid of any existing furniture that may come with the property.
> 
> For new modern furniture, I know there is an Ikea in Murcia. But is there any other stores for things like be Mattresses if we got rid of some.
> ...


There are shops for beds and mattresses all over the place, just google Colchonera + the town you are interested in.

Conforama IMO are not very good, the quality is middling to poor and some of it is worse than MFI usd to be.


----------

